# Mouse clicks in Safari often don't work.



## macuser33 (Aug 25, 2013)

I've had a long time problem with some types of mouse clicks not working in Safari. It's not specific to any one mouse (not a mechanical problem, and I don't use wireless mice). I first noticed it happening on the NFL web site, but now it happens on many other sites. Some things can be clicked on successfully and for other things there is no response to the click (but it works fine in Firefox). It seems there might be a connection to the type of content and whether it works or not. For example there might be a series of photos you must click through in order to view and it won't advance upon click, but if I control-click (right-click) it will open the link in another window  and I don't want 30 new windows just to see the 30 photos in the slide show. I visited a web site today and it has a yellow pop-up window to select what country I'm in and then click "Go", I can select the country but clicking on the go button does nothing, and clicking on the X to close the dialog box doesn't work either so I can't use the site unless I ditch Safari and use Firefox. Example site: http://tinyurl.com/5c2e9h  It may be certain types of programming that my Safari clicks won't respond to... need help.

I've tried Mac's software update and I'm current. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 26, 2013)

What version of OS X, and which version of Safari?

Are you using any extensions in Safari?
If so, have you checked for updates to those extensions - or simply tried disabling any that might affect clicks (many extensions do affect your browsing, so may be affecting specific sites, or specific types of links.)


----------



## macuser33 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the response. Here's what I have...
Mac OS: 10.6.8
Safari: 5.1.9
Extensions: None
Flash: 11.8.800.94


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't see the same click problem at all.

Do clicks return if you simply quit Safari, then relaunch, then go back to the same site?
Be sure to also completely restart your Mac.

Have you tried clearing out your Safari cache files? I think that's still under the Safari menu/Empty Cache...
If that doesn't do anything to help, you could also try a Safari Reset, under that same Safari menu.

Or - could be that you simply are unlucky enough to find a few sites that don't work well in Safari. It's a good reason to have alternate browsers, such as FireFox, or Chrome...


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 26, 2013)

The OP's problem sounds like a symptom of an overloaded browser. The website that he posted and NFL.com mention in his post may simply be coincidental. These problems arise when the browser has a problematic network connection of while it chokes on Flash or something else of the sort.

Also, opening 30 windows in and of themselves should not cause problems. However, opening 30 windows--most of which having significant activity--may consume the browser.

I note that the OP does not give a version of any software that he is using. Nor does he give the specifications of his computer.


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 26, 2013)

Look again for some of the op's software specs, anyway.



macuser33 said:


> Thanks for the response. Here's what I have...
> Mac OS: 10.6.8
> Safari: 5.1.9
> Extensions: None
> Flash: 11.8.800.94



I agree about the possibility of lots of tabs causing performance issues.


----------



## macuser33 (Aug 26, 2013)

I cleared the cache, reset Safari and restarted and still have the same issue. DeltaMac it's interesting that the http://tinyurl.com/5c2e9h site functions OK for you in Safari, I've tested it on both my iMac AND my Macbook and neither can click on any of the links on this site  although it's strange as I pointed out that right clicking will open the link in a new widow (BTW, I don't open 30 windows or tabs, I was just pointing out the absurdity of the right-click work-around).

The links are .aspx and defined by CSS, wonder if the issue is related to that?
For example, the first menu item PHONE:
<ul class="main-1"><!----><!---->
<li class="main phone item_1"><!----><a class="" href="/phone-holders/car-phone-holders.aspx">Phone</a><ul>


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 27, 2013)

Are those the only kind of links that won't click for you?
And, only in Safari?

Do you have your Snow Leopard installer DVD?


----------

